# Will my dogs hair grow back?



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I wasnt sure where to post this, but last weekend my dog was trying to squeez herself through some fencing and when she did that she scraped hair and skin off of a couple places on her face. I was just wondering if her hair will grow back or if she will stay hairless on those spots? i would appreciate any input from anyone that has had this happen to their doggie.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I would say yes it should grow back, from what I have experienced. But I guess it also depends on how deep the scrape is?

A few months back Kelso had a small abrasion near his eye, it healed fully, hair grew back, no scar in about 2 weeks.

Also Allie stuck her nose under a wooden fence and scraped the leather part of her nose. I put some bag balm on it everynight, but it did take a bit longer to heal...about a month. No scar for her either.















hope that helps, i was worried too


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks so much, it eases my worry some what, it's really not deep, it just got her enought to where is scraped a little skin and hair off, the scrapes are healed already, so im just waiting for her hair to grow bad and thats why i was wondering.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

sounds like you should be good then! Thats what the scrapes we had were, healed quick and clean, superficial but just enough to take the fur off, but like I said it came back just like it was before. The worst part was watching the pink scrape to see if the hair was going to grow


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I forgot to add some pics, I document _everything _ in pictures haha







If nothing else, than to maybe help someone out

as much as we try sometimes these things happen.. But they sure are resilient!

Kelso scrape










after










Allie's abrasion, I was worried about hers as it was right on her snout, but she was good 









After









Hope that helps! And anyone else to, that worries like I do


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

My girls scrapes are white in color, she has a pretty long one on her forehead, and one right by her eye. Did your doggies scrapes turn white or did they stay that red color? If i knew how to add pics i would put one on so you can see exactly what im talking about. thanks


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Im not sure how to put a picture on here but i think this might be the way?


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

ok cool i did it! ok so here is my Annie girl, you can see the white between her eyes and in the corner of her eye. BTW your doggies are Beautiful!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

yes they did turn white after the pink stage...i have pictures of that too, but I'll spare you!

Annie is a very pretty girl







Hope she heals all up soon.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Calundula Gel works pretty good for getting scrapes to heal & hair to grow back. If the scrape is deep enough to injure a hair folical, the hair may grow back white.


----------



## natedawg1 (Oct 17, 2015)

I had problems with Flies biting my Titus's ears now there is no fur on his ears anymore how can I get his fur to grow back or will it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Fly strike can be very hard on the dogs ear. Sometimes it will grow back, but have seen plenty that have never grown back hair on the tips. Plus the flies can do enough damage to cause the ear tip to fall over, or the shaking of his head to rid himself of the flies can cause a blood vessel to break and end up with an ear hematoma.
You need to keep the flies off his ears.


----------

